# How long can I keep my buckling with my doeling?



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a Nubian buckling and doeling both exactly 2 months old. Will it be safe to keep them together for 2 more weeks? My new goats will be here then so they will have companions and their separated pens will be completed as well as the barn... Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

probably, notice his behavior if he isn't bothering her too much then I would let it go for the 2 weeks. If he is riding her a lot then I would move them.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

He is acting as he has since I got them a month ago. They play around butting heads and stuff but I haven't seen him try to mount her yet.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Then hopefully you can keep them together a little longer  Congrats on the new goats!


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks!!! I am so in love with them  I'll be getting three more (one pregnant) in two weeks so I am hoping to keep the two I have together until then so they won't be lonely!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww, we will need lots of pics!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

two more weeks and you're pushing your luck


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Well what's the oldest I can keep them together safely?


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

There is no set age, sexual maturity is not unusual at 3 months. I wouldn't keep a buck and doe together past 2 months. I know of several unfortunate pregnancies caused by 3 month old bucklings. That's why I said 2 more weeks and you're pushing your luck, particularly with two young'uns that sound like they may be siblings.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

They aren't siblings...they just happened to have the same birthday. They are actually from two seperate states lol. Thanks!


----------

